# Not getting any sound from my system..can anyone tell what's wrong?



## r_dv_00996788

to tell the truth, I just signed up here for a cause..and that's finding a solution of the sad wrong things happening to my speakers or my sound card. I don't know exactly what's happening..would love to thank anyone who solves the problem.

Well, so, here it goes..

I am not able to play sounds of any kind in my system. I am using zebronics ZX-865GVLM series motherboard with Windows XP SP3 installed on it. The thing is, I had lost the CD which were provided with the motherboard and now, couldn't remember or find out what was the exact sound driver to be used with this one. I used Driver Genius Professional to find out and it prompted me to install Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM) and I did that too. Before, I tried installing Realtek AC'97 Audio Driver in the system but whenever I tried to play anything there was the message saying,
"Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with
your sound device. There might not be a sound device installed on your
computer, it might be in use by another program, or it might not be
functioning properly."
But, after installing Vinyl this message is not coming anymore but I am still not getting any sounds from the files I play. I mean, I play a mp3 file on my system, and the file plays without any error message, with only not producing any kind of sounds..
eerie..
Thanks in advance to anyone who'll tear their brains up to offer me a solution.
Gosh..I can't hear U2..Help!


----------



## Aastii

Go to start>control panel>sound.

Under the playback tab (i am going of vista here but it 99% the same. If things aren't the exact same name, use common sense, it still works the same) and make sure that the speakers are the default sound device. Also make sure they are turned up. 

If this doesn't work, right click on the speakers output on the sound (as i said above), click properties. Click the levels tab and put all to the highest. Run sound through now. It should work now i'd have thought and windows will regulate the levels to the top one on its own, so don't worry about the levels being too high.


----------



## chrisalv14

Similar thing happened to me!
try this:

*Control Panel > Sound/Audio > Uncheck Mute (Windows XP Users can see it straight away) > test sound and see if it works. *


----------



## r_dv_00996788

*Still nothing..*

nope..the problem is persisting..sorry for the late reply as I was a bit busy..and got time only to check the replies sometimes ago this day and then again were not able to post a reply..
I checked all the suggestions posted..there were not any default devices checked in the Control Panel> Sounds And Audio Devices> Audio tab..I selected "use only default devices" and now it's showing Vinyl AC'97 Audio (WAVE) as my default device under sound playback..but I am still not getting any sounds from the system..
More suggestions?
My friends are saying I am having a driver mismatch..but how can I know what is the proper sound driver for my system?..I have used Driver Genius Professional 8.0.316 as I said above and it showed or rather prompted me to download that Vinyl AC'97 driver..am totally confused..


----------



## r_dv_00996788

Anyway..thanks for your time and suggestions..both Aastii and chrisalv14.


----------



## marr02

Have you install the motherboard CD there you will see the sound software


----------



## r_dv_00996788

I had lost the motherboard CD and that's why this problem persists.


----------

